# Multiple Swollen Lymph Nodes



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi and thanks for taking the time to read. I am really fearing the worst with my 12 year old male Lab, Leo. 

It started on Saturday, he suddenly could not lift himself up to walk. We helped him up and he was walking ok but not with spunk like usual. He's had three more instances of not being able to get up himself but many more where he can. I did call the vet late Saturday and made an appointment for 11 am Tuesday. Today he's somewhat ok with walking, he got up to greet me when I got home and then to beg for food later on. But now it gets worse. My hubby found a lump under his jaw so that prompted me to feel around more. I ended up finding lymph nodes on both sides of his jaw are hard and the size of marbles, both under each of his arms are hard - one a bit smaller than a golf ball and one smaller than that, and just now found the lymph nodes on the back of his legs are about the size of grapes. He's panting a lot and also I noticed today straining to go #2. He had a melanoma removed from his belly last June and about 5 years ago a hemangiocytoma removed on his foot. 

My gut is saying this is a very grave situation. I've read about tic diseases causing swollen nodes and joint pain so that is what I'm hoping for but also don't know if that would cause all of these nodes to be swollen. I would like to know what people here think, I guess just to help me prepare for tomorrow. I'd really appreciate any help!


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Poor Leo  Please let us know what the vet says~


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have any thoughts on what might be wrong with him, but I just wanted to add my support. I'll be watching to see what you find out at the vet. I'm sorry...


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

a general rule for lymph nodes
rubbery and movable = infection
hard and stationary = cA


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for the support, I'm just dreading this. He's been up and about today so that makes me happy, I spent a lot of time with him outside. 

About the lymph nodes being hard or soft, moving or not, I'm confused because they feel hard but they also move around a lot. I know what a lipoma feels like, these are harder than that, would an infected lymph node feel about the same as a lipoma? Also, is there any infection that could cause all of these nodes to be swollen? Thanks again, Leo also thanks you.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

hard generally is not good however if there is malig the fact that it is movible is an indicater that it is contained and not invasive. 

remember these are general rules. Try not to get crazy self diagnosing just use as indicators to take the proper steps.

also are they tender? tenderness ins gen an indication of infection not CA


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again. I just got back from the vet. It does not look good. He found another large mass on his right side belly, both lymph nodes in front of shoulders are huge and very hard - they don't move like the others, and on xray found areas of swollen lymph nodes on the area around the heart, I can't remember the technical term for that area. He didn't see anything in his lungs. His blood work showed he was a bit anemic, I can't remember the exact number but it wasn't on the lowest end of low. All his other levels were normal. He said he was just a little warm temperature wise but didn't have a fever. He thinks that since Leo had melanoma on his left side belly last year, that what is going on now is a spreading of that. His melanoma was completely removed last year and wide margins were taken out, nothing suspicious in that same area showed up on xray today which surprised the vet. We are going to try a round of prednisone and antibiotics because he said sometimes a miracle happens and these things go away but more than likely it won't and we will be doing a biopsy next week. I'm still in shock but wanted to post this. I'm still holding out hope for a miracle.

::edit:: Now he's gotten 3 nosebleeds in 9 hours, this is new, he's never had even one his whole life. It started a couple hours after the vet visit and first prednisone and smz antibiotic. It stops pretty quickly and seems to come on after he struggles to get up. I will call vet tomorrow. I'm wondering if it's at all possible for him to have a tick disease? Maybe I'm just grasping at straws here.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the lumps, What did the vet say regarding the nosebleeds?


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

The vet said to monitor him with the nosebleeds since he hasn't had one today at all. It's possible it was just a fluke, maybe from being at the vet earlier that day and being nervous or hitting his nose somehow when they were doing xrays on him. So I'll just keep watching him. I hope it doesn't happen again, poor guy. I ordered some Hill's Prescription Diet N/D today from the vet, figured it's worth a try. He's doing ok today, getting up on his own - except for one time, great appetite and breathing/panting seems a bit better, maybe from the Pred? I think he's doing better than I am. I'm holding out hope still.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm thinking about you and Leo. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Leo isn't well... crossing my fingers it all turns out allright.

Hugs


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your support everyone. Leo is doing good today, he's been back to making his "rounds" around the house so I think the Pred. is helping somewhat. He walks a bit funny but at least he can get up without too much difficulty. This am I felt his nodes to see if there was any change from the Pred. and SMZ and I couldn't find one of them under his arm, I thought for sure it went away and got my hopes up a bit. Then knowing that was probably too good to be true I rechecked a few minutes later and found it, still swollen.  They do seem a bit smaller though, I guess that's just from the Pred. taking away inflammation. The vet has him being weaned off the Pred. starting the day after tomorrow and I want to see if we can keep him on it since it's helping him. Thanks again!


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

It is important to find what is causing his illness. If its an infection Pred is prob not a solution. (CA nodes i dont believe would change w meds) Pred also has many side effects inluding immune suppression


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I made an appt. for tomorrow, Sat, am to have blood drawn for tick and fungal diseases. Leo had another slight nose bleed last night. The vet is even more concerned now of it being cancer. When I mentioned tick or fungal disease he offered to do his blood tomorrow and will send it out Monday. I swear his nodes under his arms are getting smaller, but maybe it's just my wishful thinking. They don't feel golf ball sized anymore. The others I'm not sure about, seems like maybe the ones in front of his shoulders are a bit smaller but again, maybe just me tricking myself. I notice when he walks his back feet sort of scrape against the ground, I can hear his nails scrape actually. I know he's had arthritis but didn't think that would cause such a sudden difference. I'll keep you posted, thanks again!


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Tick/fungal titers came back negative. The vet didn't even call me to discuss, it was the receptionist, sort of mad about that. So I guess I can assume this is some sort of cancer? She said the next step would be a biopsy but she wasn't sure if the vet wanted to do a needle or surgical. To tell you the truth, I don't think I can put him through either one, especially since most signs point to cancer. Yesterday the vet gave me some Doxycycline that I requested, I wanted to try it just to see if it would shrink the nodes since the SMZ didn't. I also got a refill of Pred. and will keep him on that daily. It seems like the Pred. wears off fast and takes a while to kick in once another dose is given. He has a hard time getting up by himself until a couple hours after we give him the Pred. He is slow, walks slow and pants, not eating like he used to either. I've had him on Transfer Factor and hubby just picked up some Essiac, just to give it a try. I guess my worst fears have been confirmed, just have to make sure his last days are great. I really wish he were up to going for a walk or a quick swim but he's not. Poor boy. Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update. I'm sorry it's not better news. But I think you have the right idea to make his last days with you great ones. I'm so sorry.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

If they do a needle biobsy - i really don't think this would take a toll on him. But what ever you decide to do, i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again guys. Are needle biopsies accurate though? I've heard that they come back as inconclusive or something to that effect. I guess I thought since his tick/fungal titers came back neg. that would mean it is for sure cancer so thought it wouldn't be worthwhile to get a biopsy. I did see that some allergies and rheum. arthritis can also cause the same symptoms but not sure how to go about testing for those. Had the vet called me himself, which I'm still shocked about, I would have asked him. (he's always called me for all results in the past) I figured if Leo did have either of those, or maybe something else, he would stick around longer or get better with the Pred. He's just so tired and when he walks he sometimes falls down from exhaustion. I think taking him to the vet for more poking would be too much right now, especially since he gets so terrified when we go. I still can't get over the fact that 2 Friday's ago he was fine, then in a matter of literally a second he got like this, doesn't make sense and is so unfair. I'm just so confused.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Lady (also 12) has a few tumors on her belly. I had them do a needle biopsy on one and it came back with cancer cells. 
I'm not putting her through chemo but atleast i know what i'm dealing with. Sometimes, it's good to know for peace of mind.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ask your vet about pain medication for Leo just to make him more comfortable. It may help him with walking and if there is less pain he may eat for you. I am so sorry that he is ill. Good thoughts coming Leo and your way.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so so sorry it isn't better news

I agree maybe pain meds will at least make him _feel _a little better. Though a fine needle biopsy would give you more answers regarding how agressive it may be I can understand why you wouldn't want to stress him if it scares him to go to the vet. I know when I don't feel well I just want to stay home curled up on the couch.

Please give Leo a big hug and a belly rub for me.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

Mornin'

I was wondering how Leo is feeling today? First thing I think of when I log on now...


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi again, sorry I didn't post sooner, guess I'm a bit down. Leo was doing sort of ok for the past few days, up and down on his own most of the time. Today and yesterday not so much though. We've had to help him up and when he does walk it's not for long, even falling down in the yard and we have had to pick him up and bring him back in. 

I am calling tomorrow about pain med and also to see if there is any chance this could be something other than cancer, if not then I won't do a biopsy. I don't see how we would even get him to the vet without stressing him at this point since he's so tired and/or in pain. I wish I knew if it was pain or fatigue, hard to tell. He's not yelping or whining when he walks, just kinda goes slow, shaky and pants a lot. He ate pretty good today though, 3 chicken breasts. I was doing some searching online and found that he has most of the symptoms of IMHA - enlarged liver, low rbc count, fatigue, fast breathing/heart, enlarged lymph nodes, orange colored stools (which I guess I forgot about because of the other symptoms). Not sure if anyone here has experience with that or not, was wondering if all the lymph nodes would be enlarged with that or just one or two. I thought even if it's not this, maybe him being anemic is contributing to his lethargy. I guess I'm also kinda in denial and with his WBC count being normal it's hard for me to think cancer still. 

Today I gave my hubby his father's day card, which I usually make for him every year and it's always from Leo, my other dog Peanut and all the cats. I printed out a pic we just took of the two of them, Leo is looking up at my hubby and has so much love in his face. I drew little red hearts around Leo's head, it looked so cute but it broke my heart when I was making it. I wasn't sure if I should even give it to my hubby because I didn't want to make him sad. I did end up giving it to him and then sort of regretted it, he broke down really bad, something he hasn't done yet. I guess he's been keeping it in. We know this probably is his last father's day with Leo. He's his baby, he got him 3 years before we met so Leo is definitely a Daddy's boy. Just a story I wanted to share.

Thanks so much for your support and advice! I let Leo know he has all of you rooting for him.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, what a sad story... You're all in my thoughts.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he was ok for a few days but sorry it's been up and down. I was hoping he would be doing some what better. Let's hope the vet can offer something that will make Leo a little more energetic and less lethargic.

 for Leo.


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Leo is having great difficulty tonight breathing through his nose and won't even stand up long enough to go to the bathroom. I thought I saw discharge blocking his nostril but on further inspection with a flash light I noticed a growth inside each nostril, both the same size and both almost right at the opening and pink in color. I'm so worried now. I thought nasal cancer would only be in one nostril. This seems like it just happened bc I've been looking at his nose a lot ever since his nosebleeds. I'm going to see if I can take him into the vet tomorrow. He can't even sleep because when he puts his head down and his mouth closes he can't get enough air through his nose. He's been so frustrated and I feel horrible. I'm so worried. Anyone know what these growths could be? Cancer?


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I have no idea... I'm not even sure what to say... just thought of sending you and Leo a great big hug. Be strong and know that we are here for you.


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Leo passed away very peacefully tonight, on his blankie next to his daddy and my other dog pnut in our bedroom. He was breathing one minute and gone the next, no pain. He just looked like he was sleeping. Even by the time we got him to the emergency vet he was still so peaceful and warm. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I'm so glad that Leo has such a peaceful passing. It hurts so much to have to let them go, how well I know. He knew that he was loved. That's what matters the most. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear Leo passed away last night. My heart goes out to you and your family.


RIP Leo


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

foofer - i'm sorry. I'm glad he went peacefully and he is no longer suffering. Thanks for sharing his last moments with us - my heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## foofer (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He was cremated today, so sad to think about him being like that when just last night his eyes were so bright and happy. Even after he passed and was at the emergency vet, his eyes were so bright. I closed them before I left him. I will be picking up his ashes tomorrow, that will be so hard but I know our baby will be back with us. My mother had a beautiful crape myrtle delivered to us today so we can plant it in Leo's honor. Even the delivery woman was in tears, she couldn't even tell us what kind of plant it was because she was so broken up. I will stop by there when I'm ready to tell her thank you, she walked all the way up our stairs with this huge plant and a brace on her leg. So we decided to plant it near our outdoor table, in the same spot Leo was sitting this past Saturday when we grilled. Probably not the best place to plant it but the most meaningful. Now whenever we come and go to the car we will walk by it and whenever we grill, when we are happy enough to, it will be sitting right next to us. Thanks again everyone for all your kind words.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Foofer I am so sorry that you lost your wonderful Leo.


----------

